# 2006 Nissan Sentra SER SPEC-V (Need Help w/ Service Questions)



## Seraphic_ (Jun 8, 2010)

Have a 2006 Nissan Sentra SER SPEC-V with just under 6,800 miles. I had my 7,500 service done the other day and they suggested manual transmission fluid change, coolant flush, and new brake pads and rotors (said rotors were rusted in the inside). I priced around and found the best prices at another Nissan dealership as fallows:

Power flush the coolant system
Check belts & hoses
Check the heating/cooling system
(Total Cost: $89.95 + Tax)

Manual Transmission fluid change
(Total Cost: $119.95 + Tax)

New brake pads and rotor resurfacing
(Total Cost: $285.95 + Tax)

or

new brake pads and rotors
(Total Cost: $503.95 + Tax)

Now my questions are as follows... Do I really need this stuff? Like I said car only has 6,800 miles, however, the transmission fluid and coolant fluids are about four years old, so I guess it would be a good idea to get them done. Is there anything "special" I should ask for? Like a power flush that doesn't add pressure to the coolant system? Or long life coolant or special mix? And should I ask for a transmission power flush or does Nissan not recommend that? Again, transmission fluid is about four years old. And as for the brake pads and rotors, does it should like I should have these done? Haven't noticed any problems really. I hope to be starting a new full time job soon so I'll be using the car up to six days a week.

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

with that kind of mileage.... all of the above sounds premature. Unless your hard on the gas and hard on the brakes, your pads/rotors should be fine. I have about 60,000 on mine and they are original.


----------



## unijabnx2000 (May 19, 2004)

wow - offtopic question. where did you find an 06 with such low miles?


----------



## Seraphic_ (Jun 8, 2010)

unijabnx2000 said:


> wow - offtopic question. where did you find an 06 with such low miles?


Purchased it new with like 37 miles back in 06, just haven't used it much. But I hope to be starting a new full time job soon so I'll be using the car up to six days a week.



SPEEDO said:


> with that kind of mileage.... all of the above sounds premature. Unless your hard on the gas and hard on the brakes, your pads/rotors should be fine. I have about 60,000 on mine and they are original.


I'm not hard on the gas/brakes at all really, they are just saying the inside of the rotors are rusted (from car sitting for so long?), which also means the for some reason I need to new brake pads. As for the coolant/manual transmission fluid, would it be a good idea to get those two done? I've never had them changed yet so both fluids have been in there for near four years. And in that case, does the manual transmission fluid need to be flushed or just drain and fill? And should I ask for a flush that doesn't add pressure to the coolant/tranny system? What about Nissan long life coolant? Should I get it and does it cost extra?

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your rotors are pitted (deep pits) I would consider having them turned first. Drive the car for a few days and re-check the pads/rotors. The trans is a drain/fill, there again I am looking at mileage, I wouldnt. Your looking at the time envolved, as far as I know, there is no "best by" date on a can of oil. You should already have the long life coolant in your car, so I wouldnt worry about it for awhile, oh the oem coolant runs about $20 a gal.


----------



## Seraphic_ (Jun 8, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> if your rotors are pitted (deep pits) I would consider having them turned first. Drive the car for a few days and re-check the pads/rotors. The trans is a drain/fill, there again I am looking at mileage, I wouldnt. Your looking at the time envolved, as far as I know, there is no "best by" date on a can of oil. You should already have the long life coolant in your car, so I wouldnt worry about it for awhile, oh the oem coolant runs about $20 a gal.


http://www.nissanusa.com/pdf/techpubs/2006/2006_N_SMG.pdf

Yeah, I think I will pass on pads/rotors for now. But Nissan suggests at 30,000 MILES OR 24 MONTHS to get those fluids flushed/changed. I'm going on near four years and haven't had them changed.



> PREMIUM MAINTENANCE
> ❏ Replace engine oil and filter
> ❏ Lubricate all locks/hinges
> ❏ Replace automatic transmission/CVT fluid
> ...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Seraphic_ said:


> But Nissan suggests at 30,000 MILES OR 24 MONTHS to get those fluids flushed/changed. I'm going on near four years and haven't had them changed.


That is based on normal driving conditions which obviously you don't fall under. Your car is like an almost new car and while certain parts will rust or seize up if not in use for a long period, it sounds like the dealer is trying to take advantage of you and make some $$$. Your warranty is up anyways so take your car to a brake shop and have them check it for you.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

"Nissan suggests" is based off of driving 1,200 miles a month...
Should you go to the dealer to have your coolant changed, you have to ask for the long life stuff... other wise they will use the cheap stuff.


----------



## Seraphic_ (Jun 8, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> "Nissan suggests" is based off of driving 1,200 miles a month...
> Should you go to the dealer to have your coolant changed, you have to ask for the long life stuff... other wise they will use the cheap stuff.


The Nissan service dept. didn't seem to know that "long life" oem coolant was. The part sheet shows they used coolant that cost $10 a gal.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The Nissan long life runs about $25 a gal (pt# 999MP-AF000P,green) in the newer vehicles its blue, about $20 a gal.
Sounds like they sold you generic coolant.


----------



## Seraphic_ (Jun 8, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> The Nissan long life runs about $25 a gal (pt# 999MP-AF000P,green) in the newer vehicles its blue, about $20 a gal.
> Sounds like they sold you generic coolant.


Yeah, I thought as much. They don't give a shit and that is why you learn to do stuff yourself. So only long does this Nissan generic coolant last?


----------

